# Mari's Babies--10 Weeks Old



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

All the puppies have awesome forever families just waiting for them. A few more weeks & they'll all be off! We sure will miss them but will enjoy them while they're still here. 

Here are their 10 week pictures (they'll be 11 weeks Sunday)....

Handsome Boomer...outgoing & FULL OF HIMSELF. It's always the smallest ones with the biggest attitude. Haha










Zanny...who is super sweet & looooooves attention & being held. This sweet boy is staying in my family which I'm excited about!










Cabo...who is the happiest & most outgoing of the bunch. She is happy happy happy over the top happy! LOL










And pretty Lucy...also a happy & outgoing girl but loves to snuggle too! I guess they all do! Haha She'll be going with her sister to their forever home in Mass.










Group shot...










And I snapped this last night. So typical. hahaha


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are so cute! You know I think they are adorable LOL and all peas out of the same pod!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! I do not know how you could part with any of them LOL


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww they are all so cute/beautiful! I especially love little Lucys markings. 

I could never be a breeder it would be too hard to give all those cute little pups away! But I bet it helps knowing that they are going to great homes .


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> They are so cute! You know I think they are adorable LOL and all peas out of the same pod!


Yes & yes!  I'm very happy with this litter....




Huly said:


> So cute! I do not know how you could part with any of them LOL


When you have perfect homes lined up with an agreement of updates--it makes it very easy.  I'm so happy to have been able to give these guys the best start to their lives. We'll continue to socialize them all until they leave but...they're all already quite social & well adjusted pups this far. We've really enjoyed these guys though....they're so much fun!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Boomer <3!!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LaceyBlue said:


> Awww they are all so cute/beautiful! I especially love little Lucys markings.
> 
> I could never be a breeder it would be too hard to give all those cute little pups away! But I bet it helps knowing that they are going to great homes .


Thank you! And exactly.  We'll miss them but they'll have amazing homes. We've just had a blast giving them the best start possible....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are all just adorable... I want all of them!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Boomer <3!!!!!!!


LOL You know I agree! Love that cute lil guy & his smile. hehe


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

missy_r said:


> They are all just adorable... I want all of them!


Thanks!  I think so too... hehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok listen well Heather...I will PM you my full address and you will bring me Zanny & Cabo, deal?! 
I'll pay you in cookies, I make mine from scratch. 

Seriously, your pups are adorable, if my pack was not complete and if you lived a little 
closer I would be all over you for Zanny & Cabo, I find those two especially irresistible. 

You did a great job with these pups, they all look happy and healthy. 
You should be proud, your hard work paid off.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucy is my favorite! i would love her so much


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm with Missy I want all of them too.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Heather they are stunning! Mari did real good! 
love your group shot, your pics are always amazing.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The puppies are beyond adorable! If I lived closer I would be all over at least one of them! You did an amazing job, they really are gorgeous.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

They really are beautiful pups. I wish more breeders were so responsible.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, they're so cute! Love the group shot and the sleeping one!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh goodness...they are wonderful!!! Love the markings on all of them!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You always have such perfect puppies


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Aaawww Lucy is adoreable I love her markings.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cuties! Boomer is my favorite.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love them all!!
xxxxx


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness! They are too die for!!!!!! I'm super jealous they have already been snatched up!! It would be SUPER hard to choose just one, but I do just love Zanny's little faceee!!!!  Since he's staying with you, I sure hope to see lots and lots of pictures!


----------

